# 1700 L / 450g Tiger Oscars + Turtles



## mrgoodkat (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I didn't really know where to post this, since it is not really a tank, but then it is not really a garden pond either  So i just post it here. It's on my balcony.

That's my little spare time killer. I build it about 7 months ago, so I don't have pictures of the building process. I made it pouring waterproof concrete and then gluing tiles inside. The size is approximately 3m*1.5m*35cm with a total volume of about 1700L (~9.8'*5'*14" / 440 g) 

Currently I have: 

11 Tiger Oscars
1 Peacock Bass
3 Columbian Sharks
1 Ancistrus
5 Red-Eared Slider
1 Siamese Crocodile 


Plant-wise I only got a few patches Java Fern, the turtles eat everything else, they still manage to rip out a few leaves as it is.

The tank is stocked with small and medium sized Tilapia and some other small fish for everybody to eat. I also feed some cucumber slices for the turtles and pork for the oscars on special occasions. 


From the technical side, I got a 2000 L/h (530 g/h) power head and a combined filter with UV light, bio-balls and filter pads. Keeps the water nice and clean. pH is about 6.6 and ammonia <0.02ppm. *w3

I got a few underwater LED lamps for nice effects at night. I just love sitting on the balcony with a beer and watch the fish in the evening.


Here a few pics:

View of the left side









View of the right side









Oscar Log









Large Columbian Shark









Croc and Slider









Croc only









Water outlet and Slider (the red box on the left hand side holds the live fish for the croc)









Some more Oscars









Power head and SeaChem sensor










I hope you like it. 

*c/p*


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

holy crap..they let you keep a croc over there..how big will that thing get..

Rick


----------



## mrgoodkat (Mar 17, 2012)

whitetiger61 said:


> holy crap..they let you keep a croc over there..how big will that thing get..
> 
> Rick


Siamese Crocodiles will grow to about 2m, but that will take about 10 years. I'm planning to keep it until it outgrows the tank in around 1 - 1.5 years time (or until it starts eating the Oscars) and then I'll just return it to the croc farm.

It's pretty cool though, If i had a garden I would keep it. Just like a small dinosaur *r2


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job!! Keep us posted on the growth of the croc and fish. Do you have to have a heater or chiller?


----------



## mrgoodkat (Mar 17, 2012)

giddetm said:


> Nice job!! Keep us posted on the growth of the croc and fish. Do you have to have a heater or chiller?


Glad you like it.

I have three 500W heat radiators to use in winter, but I am located in the Tropics so I don't need much artificial heat.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is awesome I wish I could keep something like this. Kudo sir, I love it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I've been interested in a setup like this for a long time, minus the crock , so I may pick your brain with a few questions about the build. Did you pour all the concrete at once?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! I would love something like this ( minus the croc...) very very cool Idea!!


----------



## mrgoodkat (Mar 17, 2012)

snail said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've been interested in a setup like this for a long time, minus the crock , so I may pick your brain with a few questions about the build. Did you pour all the concrete at once?



Yes, I used remesh to shape the pond and then poured the waterproof concrete at once. I did this during an overall renovation of my apartment so the balcony was stripped of all the previous tiles. If you just want to add it onto a finished balcony, you could use bricks for the shape and then cover them in waterproof concrete.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

What an awesome setup!!! The croc is really cool, more pics of him please *pc


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just noticed that turtle is hugging the croc!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What floor are you on? Is the weight not a problem?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

That is definetly unique, very nice


----------

